# Black ink not printing Epson f2000



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi I have an Epson F2000. Today I was printing a run with only black ink. No problems. Then the machine told me to replace the head cleaning set. I followed the instructions and replaced the box with the fabric roll and the cap cleaning section then clicked ok and closed the top. The print head moved to the far right position, but I heard a bang. I don’t know if it hit the box with the cleaning cloth or the cap cleaning section. The problem now is that it doesn’t print black. All the other colours are fine. I have done several head cleanings but nothing works. My level
Of black is quiet low. But is is not asking to change it. Have I damaged the head or does anyone have any advice. 

Any help is much appreciated 

Dan


----------



## inkbros (Jan 29, 2019)

I just ran into this same problem. did you happen to figure out a fix?


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

inkbros said:


> I just ran into this same problem. did you happen to figure out a fix?


Usually you have this if you do not use the printer for a long time or if you use compatible ink.

Replacing the black ink in most cases helps.


----------

